

Please critique our open source PaaS website - appscale_sys

AppScale is an open source emulation of Google App Engine, that is capable of running on any virtualized environment.
Google App Engine is a platform-as-a-service (PaaS), which allows faster and more salable web application development.
We would truly appreciate you honest opinions of our website and web presence. You feedback is vital to our success.
Thank you for your time and consideration.
http://www.appscale.com/
======
jdhuang
I'd be curious to hear who you think the target audience/demographic is for
your landing page.

In particular, I find that the page is succinct at describing "what" AppScale
is but not "why" I should click either Join or Download within the first 45
seconds

------
franklaemmer
Open source PaaS sounds good! The download button is a bit confusing to me –
it directs me to a docs page, then i click on what is appscale, suddenly i am
on youtube???

name: do you know goscale? plug: i am one of the fortrabbit founders ;)

